# HC with Dry start method and flourite



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I want to attempt growing hc using the dry start method. I have a 5.5 with a two inch layer of flourite original. I have a 27 watt 6700k fluorescent light over it. Thats all I have so far, so help me out. I don't have the hc yet, so what do i need to do to make this work? I know a big part of the dry start is sediment fertilization. Well I am using flourite which is a good substrate but doesn't have any nutrients like soil. How can I add nutrients to the substrate and keep the hc happy? I have some root tabs and dry ferts (KNO3, KH2PO4, Plantex CSM+B) available. I have spray bottles too. How often do I mist the tank? I also have plastic wrap too....Will that work as a cover the tank? Should I make holes in it for oxygen/CO2 exchange? How long does the light stay on for? Anything else I need to know? I never tried the dry start method before so I need tons of help.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't done this for a long period but I have done it a few times for a few weeks. I just think it is easier to dry start than plant as it roots better.

You really don't need to use ferts at all. You really can just put the HC in and let it grow. You don't even need to mist often if you cover your tank. Just let it do it's thing.

I have tried ferts, I tended to just mix some in with my spray bottle. I use florish instead of my dry ferts, only because I could mix it more easily. I just mixed it to what the bottle said for the ratio of water to ferts.

Anyway, the process is dead simple, I would start building patience. The more you try to do things to help the plants grow, the more you start to loose patience. This is the "easy" way, so you don't do very much at all.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

did you ever end up doing this? I'd love to see some pics of your progress if you have any.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

PRSRocker3390 mate you will be fine with the things you have. As per other member here they are right. Its really easy and worthwhile to do a dry start. The only thing you need is Patience. 
Things to do.
I have heard fluorite is rich in iron so its better if you can use some sort of soil. I personally never used fluorite and i am talking abt soil.
1.	Fill your tank with your soil or fluorite original. 
2.	Throw in some HC and cover it up with your soil, keep atleast2 to 3 leave above the soil. 
3.	Plant clumps of HC 1 to 2 inch apart .
4.	Mist the soil with water but do not let the water above the soil, you could but you will have issue with algae. 
5.	Cover it up with gladwrap and put some tiny holes.
6.	Every day mist it with some water even if the water is up to your soil level you will be ok. 
7.	Don’t let your soil dry up so keep misting. 
8.	It may take 3 to 4 weeks or more depending upon how much hc you had to cover up the whole tank.
9.	You can googler DSM tanks and there are heaps of ppl with DSM setup.
Then flood it with water and if you can buy Co2

some one will be able to assit you with more info on this..some senior member


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

HC loves acidic substrate. If grown emersed in AquaSoil a water sample from within the substrate shows a pH of 5.0-5.5. In this environment, without any additonal fertilization the roots of the HC become very long and very white. Also the plant itself turns very dark green. 

The two problems that you may experience with this dry start are blue green algae and fungus. At least the algae is visible. The fungus is not and will cause the HC to not grow and the leaves that manage to show up will be small and curled. Eventually you will be able to see very thin white strands close to the plant but by then you have very much lost the HC.

The dry start is a questionable practice. Once you fill the tank with water things change like night and day. Yes, you have strong roots and that's good. But they will not save you from possible issues if you don't go about the maintenance as you are supposed to. What you gain with a dry start is nothing considerably better than just filling the tank with water from day 1.

Also keep in mind that HC realy does not like to be under water. We force it to grow submersed but if you figure out how to grow it emersed to its full potential you will see the huge difference in appearance. It is also a super high speed grower. In a submersed setup you can grow a 2"x2" portion to a 2'x2.5' mat in less than a month. Under water, if you blast it with light and ferts it will start growing too thick in no time and you have to replant heavily. But it looks great on a picture and that's what makes it popular :smile:.


----------

